# Easiest most hardy carpet plant.



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

As the title states, Im looking for the easiest/most hardy carpet plant. I want something to completely overtake the substrate in my tanks. I have no Co2, around 1.5 wpg, one tank has eco complete, the other just has sand. 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Marsilea minuta or Marsilea quadrifolia... http://www.floridadriftwood.com/product.asp?3=850


----------



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

Thank you kindly for your reply..... Are you the same trenac on the DP forum? If so Ill be chatting lots with you on there as I have just picked up 3 DP's for my 10g planted tank


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That's me


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

I have marsilea minuta in my 55, and I will say it's a nice plant, but even with ferts and CO2 the growth is slow. But it's begining to fill in finally.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^

it's slow growth adds to its easiness and hardiness


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

By far the nicest and easiest foreground!


----------



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

Thanks for all your responses! Now I just have to get ahold of some.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

? I thought that stuff required lots of light.

Guess I'll have to find some too.


----------



## kiwik (Apr 3, 2007)

hey anyone know if this plant will work for just plain aquarim gravel


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

It should but I would have the lighting and probably some sort of fertilizer for it.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^

agreed, it's large enough it should root fine in the larger size of plain gravel.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i have mine in SMS (Soil Master Select) over topsoil. It's doing well in there. I also have it under pretty high light, co2, and PPS-Pro dosing.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

skubasteve! said:


> Thank you kindly for your reply..... Are you the same trenac on the DP forum? If so Ill be chatting lots with you on there as I have just picked up 3 DP's for my 10g planted tank


Are you same skubasteve! from the DP forum?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think you will come to find out that most are members of several forums....I too am a member of DP but don't post much.


----------



## marusempai (Nov 9, 2006)

This may seem slightly off topic at this point, but I've been growing some Lilaeopsis brasiliensis (sp?) for awhile now, and the stuff is INDESTRUCTABLE. It is doing great in a tank with one wpg and ecocomplete, and equally well under 2 wpg in plain gravel. My fish even pull it up periodically, shove it back in and it's still fine, and it grows fairly rapidly once it's well rooted. It is my new favorite foreground plant.


----------



## NAL (Feb 27, 2007)

eklikewhoa said:


> I think you will come to find out that most are members of several forums....I too am a member of DP but don't post much.


It was a joke, I know it's the same one.


----------



## skubasteve! (May 22, 2007)

Wow, I havnt been on here in awhile, and this topic is still at the top! Hello there Nicklovgren


----------

